

1-megawatt electric car sets new record at Pikes Peak Int’l Hill Climb - laacz
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/07/1-megawatt-electric-car-sets-a-new-record-at-pikes-peak-hillclimb/

======
laacz
Actually, car had a software glitch halfway through the race which lead to
loss of rear drive train, so it essentially travelled second part of race as
FWD, instead of AWD. [1]

1: [http://insideevs.com/rhys-millens-eo-pp03-pikes-peak-
interna...](http://insideevs.com/rhys-millens-eo-pp03-pikes-peak-
international-hill-climb-full-video/)

